# Rain



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

When no one is home and there isn't a spot with a roof to leave the package, which is more important:
Dry packages? Or your success rate?

Toady I chose the latter when I saw a UPS package was already sitting there soaked.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Success rate is a mind game created by Amazon to make you believe you have to get as close to 100% all the time. In reality, as long as you're not below Amazon's cutoff for a driver, it doesn't matter at all. I'm sure 5% isn't a dealbreaker as the white van drivers routinely returns up to 5% of their daily packages.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Get some plastic bags? My station has rolls that they let us take.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

more important than either of those is not having to return to the warehouse at the end of your block. If it's raining take some bags and get it delivered.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

That is decent advice. I will stock some bags


----------



## Bhupendra (May 15, 2018)

Get a ziplock bag to drop your package. That's a smart choice.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Rain...I don't drive in it . Not in Vegas. Then again it only rains here few times a year


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bhupendra said:


> Get a ziplock bag to drop your package. That's a smart choice.


No one I know would spend their own money to get ziplock bags for customer packages.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> No one I know would spend their own money to get ziplock bags for customer packages.


Meh, it is a write off. I have some restaurant friends that may be able to pinch me a roll of clear plastic trash bags.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

I drove up to the warehouse and the new guy that was checking IDs said "It might rain today!" He handed me a brand new roll of 100 opaque trash bags. Without protest or any meaningful response, I thanked him and proceeded with pick-up and delivery of my route.

It didn't rain.

I haven't used a single god damn one.

But when I decide to stop using grocery bags for trash... oooh. I gotsabout two years worth.

Just ask a vest for bags. Or knick some if the vests are cheap dirtbags (looking at you in Vegas, Hydrophobe.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Peteza34 said:


> When no one is home and there isn't a spot with a roof to leave the package, which is more important:
> Dry packages? Or your success rate?
> 
> Toady I chose the latter when I saw a UPS package was already sitting there soaked.


This is why you invest in buying plastic bags before having to deal with inclement weather.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> This is why you invest in buying plastic bags before having to deal with inclement weather.


No need to invest if you can just get it by the rolls from the station. I usually have a couple of rolls on hand. Just a couple of weeks ago, I see a box of rolls of the bags just sitting in the parking lot at the station. I guess the white vans took all they needed and left the rest behind.


----------

